# Conan and the Tonight Show



## Myshkin (Jun 6, 2009)

Anyone else here a Conan O'Brien fan?

What are your thoughts on his first week as host?


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jun 6, 2009)

Well, my eldest won't watch the Tonight Show with me anymore. Conan is constantly raunchy.


----------



## Myshkin (Jun 6, 2009)

Did you think Leno was "raunchy"?


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jun 6, 2009)

At times, yes...but not as constant or blatant about it. A couple of zingers and he would let it go. Conan just keeps on.


----------



## Ivan (Jun 6, 2009)

Nobody will ever replace Carson.


----------



## JBaldwin (Jun 6, 2009)

I don't care for Leno or Conan, because they are raunchy. 

I once saw Arseno Hall interview Bill Cosby. They started to talk about raunchy jokes and bathroom humor. Cosby said something that I'll never forget. "If you have to reduce your jokes to bathroom humor and what goes on in the bedroom (things meant to be private) to get a laugh, then you are no comedian. Anyone will laugh at that type of joke because it's an embarassment. It takes a real comedian to get people to laugh about real life situations." I think it applies to Conan, and in some cases Leno.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jun 6, 2009)

I watched one week to give it a fair shot. Now I can go to bed earlier.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jun 6, 2009)

JBaldwin said:


> I don't care for Leno or Conan, because they are raunchy.
> 
> I once saw Arseno Hall interview Bill Cosby. They started to talk about raunchy jokes and bathroom humor. Cosby said something that I'll never forget. "If you have to reduce your jokes to bathroom humor and what goes on in the bedroom (things meant to be private) to get a laugh, then you are no comedian. Anyone will laugh at that type of joke because it's an embarassment. It takes a real comedian to get people to laugh about real life situations." I think it applies to Conan, and in some cases Leno.



Bingo. Leno, I was able to tolerate, because there were other things in his show that I did look forward to. Conan, there is NOTHING, except for the raunchy humour. Even with his guests.


----------



## ubermadchen (Jun 6, 2009)

He's funny when he ad libs. During the writer's strike, I thought some of his off the cuff remarks were hilarious. He is very raunchy though so I rarely watch him (maybe on a Friday night if I don't have somewhere to be early Saturday).


----------



## kalawine (Jun 6, 2009)

Ivan said:


> Nobody will ever replace Carson.



You said it!


----------



## Whitefield (Jun 6, 2009)

Except for some of the out-of-studio video segments, Conan stunk!


----------



## Myshkin (Jun 6, 2009)

Well, I appreciate the responses and readily agree that he can be too subversive at times, but I was really asking about his quality of work as the new host. While I can agree with the moral assessments, I am not sure I understand why that is the focus or the immediate point of discussion. (Again, even though I _agree_ with what has been said)

I think he is just better at his job than Leno was, and even Letterman (except maybe for interviews). Carson stands above them all (though I am too young to remember Ed Sullivan and the others).

Did you all know that Conan was an original writer for "The Simpsons", and also wrote for "Saturday Night Live" in the early 90's ?


----------



## DMcFadden (Jun 6, 2009)

That is why I was so surprised that he wasn't any funnier than he was. Some of the out of the studio bits were OK, but what a lot of punishment to get an occasional laugh. Maybe it is just a generational thing? Conan just seems so off-putting to me.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jun 6, 2009)

Okay, aside from the moral factor....he pales GREATLY in comparison to Leno. I much preferred Leno.


----------



## Ivan (Jun 6, 2009)

LadyFlynt said:


> Okay, aside from the moral factor....he pales GREATLY in comparison to Leno. I much preferred Leno.



Yeah, Conan is kinda pasty looking.


----------



## Idelette (Jun 6, 2009)

Ivan said:


> LadyFlynt said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, aside from the moral factor....he pales GREATLY in comparison to Leno. I much preferred Leno.
> ...



LOL!!!!!


----------



## he beholds (Jun 6, 2009)

LadyFlynt said:


> Okay, aside from the moral factor....he pales GREATLY in comparison to Leno. I much preferred Leno.



No Way! Leno is BORING!
However, I have not stayed up late enough to watch Conan, so I don't know how he's done this week.


----------



## JBaldwin (Jun 6, 2009)

I gave up watching Leno years ago, and when Conan took over, I decided there was no point in wasting my time. I saw him on his later show and didn't care for it.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jun 7, 2009)

I only watched Leno on Monday nights to see the headlines bit. The rest of him and what I have seen of Conan made me wince at the vulgarity. Carson is turning over in his grave.

AMR


----------



## BJClark (Jun 7, 2009)

RAS;




> Well, I appreciate the responses and readily agree that he can be too subversive at times, but I was really asking about his quality of work as the new host. While I can agree with the moral assessments, I am not sure I understand why that is the focus or the immediate point of discussion. (Again, even though I _agree_ with what has been said)



I haven't watched the Tonight Show in years, I couldn't stomach Leno's so called humor. And I really didn't care for Conan when he had his own show, so I don't see why I would watch him on a different show..

The moral assessment has a lot to do with HOW he interviews people, just as it did w/ Leno.. 




> Did you all know that Conan was an original writer for "The Simpsons", and also wrote for "Saturday Night Live" in the early 90's ?



I don't care for those programs either..


----------



## Herald (Jun 7, 2009)

Kabosh on this thread until after the Lord's Day.


----------

